# Mech pro kit by Geek vape with Medusa RDTA — my thoughts



## Waine (7/6/17)

Today I want to comment on the Mech Pro by Geek vape.

I have never owned a plain "Box Mod" with no electronic features at all. (Except for the Noisy Cricket 1 which I dislike completely.) So when I saw this on sale, in a kit form, I decided to go for it. 

Off the bat, I generally don't enjoy "Kits". But I enjoyed seeing such positive reviews on this that I wanted one to experience for myself. It felt so good in my hands in the vape shop.

The kit gives you the mod with the Medusa 25mm RDTA. The price for the kit is seriously handsome. For about R1050, the kit is value for money, as the Medusa 25 mm is about R480 on its own. The Mod is about R750 on its own.

Now you may have read many reviews on the Medusa RDTA so I won't review this here. In short, the Medusa is actually poorly constructed and leaks juice. The whole locking ring with the tiny lock and unlock emblems sucks. After filling the 3ml bottom feed metal tank, the juice always comes out the middle. The creators should have put a thicker o-ring in the middle, as the barrel feels too loose, even after properly secured, and is prone to leaking.

Having said that, once correctly wicked, the Medusa vapes like a dream. There is something about the inside dynamics and workings thereof that delivers an absolutely fantastic vape. So I am double minded on this one, but would not recommend it to anyone. However, I wont get rid of mine as it makes a super "desk" RDTA.

On to the Mech Pro

This mod is totally unregulated. When you flip off the side panels, you will see inside, the working mechanism with a few gold plated wires and moving parts. Two 18650 batteries power the mod in parallel. There is a safety feature that prevents the batteries from being placed incorrectly, where the top battery housing won't allow you to insert the batteries the wrong way round.

What is really cool is, you can use a single battery to power the mod if you want.

You can also lock the device by moving a small lever inside the mod that prevents the button from making contact. It is very clean inside and there is a nice protective plastic covering over the vary basic circuit board.

The build quality is superb. The oversized copper firing button is amazing, delivering a nice throw. The 510 connector is strong and solid and will take an atty up to 25mm.

It feels strong, heavy, chunky and solid in the hand. If you have biggish hands, you will love how it feels in the hand.

The two plates that are secured by magnets are covered with a false carbon fibre material. However, this adds to the appeal of the mod. 

The Mech Pro hits fairly hard. But not too hard. For example where my Noisy Cricket V1 blows me away with its raw power, this is more controlled and seems a bit restricted. Which I like as you can still build low ohm builds without getting your head taken off.

I am seriously loving my Mech Pro. So much so, I would easily get another. If you are into unregulated devices, then I am confident you will like this very much.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/6/17)

Nice write-up Waine. 
I like reading other's thoughts on this kit coz I love it.

Word of advice, in the spare parts baggie of the Medusa, they give beefier O-rings for that middle section that stops the leaking completely. 
And you can then adjust the airflow without turning everything. 
It's just a little more work to open and fill then. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Waine (7/6/17)

@GerritVisagie

You know, I read that story of using the thicker o-ring in the spares baggie. But I removed the existing one from the RDTA and compared it with the ones in the baggie. And they are the same size.  or am I missing something here?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/6/17)

I didn't check, but I swapped them out, and it works. 
Maybe the difference is like 10th of a mm. Just give it a whack. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

Nice writeup @Waine 
Thanks for sharing your views

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (8/6/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I didn't check, but I swapped them out, and it works.
> Maybe the difference is like 10th of a mm. Just give it a whack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



@GerritVisagie

Yaaay! I did it! I swooped the middle o-ring with a thicker o-ring inside the spares baggie. Indeed there is a thicker o-ring available if you just compare the existing one with what is in the spares baggie.

Now — The Merlin has jumped from a rating of 3/10 to 7/10 in my books. 

I am so stoked with this "Kit" I may just pick up a second one tomorrow.

Thanks for the tip! You made my week!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/6/17)

No probs brother. 
Glad I could help.
The Medusa is my 3rdfavorite tank. 
Goon 1.5
OG Goon 24
Medusa
peerless. 

Medusa for when I'm kuiering, less fill ups.

Until I get my Icon


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (11/6/17)

I enjoyed this set up so much, the OCD kicked in and I got another. After fiddling around with the Medusa a bit, I think I have it waxed now. 

The mod is great. However, when I picked up the second one (kit) I opened the box at home only to find some of the cover plate magnets had come loose and were rattling in the mod. Initially I was a bit angry, then I calmed down and glued them back in. Now it is working great.

This is a great kit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/6/17)

That's a pretty pair. 
Great value for money.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (24/6/17)

Still loving these workhorses. I use these in my daily rotation. The Medusa can be a real b#*#h, but she can also deliver with the correct build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (3/8/17)

Oh, I discovered a small issue down the line. If you build below about 0.30 to 0.21 Ohms, using any RDA, the firing button gets frighteningly warm. So, that is a small con. Nothing serious.

I just build above 0.30, and there are no probs. 

Bottom line — this isn't for you 0.12 - 0.16 guys.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (10/9/17)

I just want to share some more information about this Mech Mod Pro for any who are interested.

I noticed on both of mine, after a few weeks, the big copper button gets a bit warm while vaping. Especially with low builds. This can be perturbing and irritated me a bit.

Here is the solution:

Open the cover. Remove the screws of the plastic protective cover, and take the cover off. Lift the button contact plate using a sharp nose pliers. Take some 1200 grain sandpaper and clean the button contact point, as well as the plate. Wipe off with cotton wool and alcohol. You have to use a tweezer to get into the button section.

I removed my safety switch and tossed it as it is very wonky.

Also, clean all battery terminals with alcohol.

After re assembly, the mod fires perfectly. I can 'chain' vape with zero button heating on a 0.18 build.

Moral of the story: the "Mech Mod Pro" is still a great mod, but it needs maintenance to get maximum use. 

A small trade off for a "cheap" Mechanical mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (5/11/17)

Waine said:


> View attachment 97235
> 
> 
> View attachment 97236
> ...


@Waine ,I I just ordered one from Soursemore for $23usd and look forward to getting it.I love it's looks and hope it's as good as the reviews have stated.Have you ever used an rat on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

